# Twins? What do I do? They’re both alive !



## ITSJOYCEDUH (Apr 11, 2021)

Help! We have a hatchling that happens to be twins! They are both alive.. one is super small. What do we do?


----------



## Jan A (Apr 12, 2021)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> Help! We have a hatchling that happens to be twins! They are both alive.. one is super small. What do we do?


Congratulations & welcome to the forum. I haven't the foggiest notion, but someone will be along to offer good advice & help you. Photos of their enclosure would be helpful.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 12, 2021)

@Tom @Markw84


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Krista S (Apr 12, 2021)

This video from Southern Reptiles also covers this from start to finish.


----------



## wellington (Apr 12, 2021)

Someone on here had conjoined twins. I can't remember who. Possibly @HermanniChris


----------



## Ink (Apr 12, 2021)

Congrats on your twins! Please let us know how they do.


----------



## Markw84 (Apr 12, 2021)

Follow the video @Toddrickfl1 posted above of @HermanniChris detailing how he seperated twins. It is the best resource I could have offered.


----------



## Sarah2020 (Apr 12, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


>


Wow thanks for sharing just adorable!


----------



## Sarah2020 (Apr 12, 2021)

Good luck with the new twins the video looks helpful and I am sure there will be extra advise on here should you have questions. Please share pics as you progress and they grow.


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (Apr 12, 2021)

Hello everyone ! Thank you for the helpful information! We tied the umbilical cord and so far the twins are okay.


----------



## ZenHerper (Apr 12, 2021)

Keep us posted!

((vibes))


----------



## Ddflinn (Apr 12, 2021)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> Help! We have a hatchling that happens to be twins! They are both alive.. one is super small. What do we do?


WHOA!!


----------



## Sarah2020 (Apr 13, 2021)

We are waiting in anticipation can we have regular updates?


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi everyone ! The twins are separated and doing well! They are both walking around although one is super tiny.. I have been trying to feed it water blended greens to give him some nutrients.. any advice ? Also just found out the bigger one has a deformity on his back legs where it’s facing outwards? He’s still crawling around the incubator just fine.


----------



## Krista S (Apr 13, 2021)

I don’t have the experience to be able to offer advice, but I’m SO glad to hear they’re both alive. I can’t believe how tiny the little one is!


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (Apr 13, 2021)

Krista S said:


> I don’t have the experience to be able to offer advice, but I’m SO glad to hear they’re both alive. I can’t believe now tiny the little one is!


Yes me too! The little one seems pretty lively. He’s been crawling around. So cute


----------



## Ink (Apr 14, 2021)

Congrats on the twins! Maybe @Yvonne G can help you about the leg. She has rehabilitated many. She might have an idea.


----------



## vladimir (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## tortlvr (Apr 14, 2021)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> Hi everyone ! The twins are separated and doing well! They are both walking around although one is super tiny.. I have been trying to feed it water blended greens to give him some nutrients.. any advice ? Also just found out the bigger one has a deformity on his back legs where it’s facing outwards? He’s still crawling around the incubator just fine.


I had the leg problem with a hatchling sulcata. I raised the back portion of the shell to force the legs to stretch to touch the ground. The umbilicus should probably heal first. My tort wasn't as small so I modified a plastic water bottle cap shaped as a wedge so as not too troublesome with substrate and taped it around the body. Good luck.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 14, 2021)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> Hi everyone ! The twins are separated and doing well! They are both walking around although one is super tiny.. I have been trying to feed it water blended greens to give him some nutrients.. any advice ? Also just found out the bigger one has a deformity on his back legs where it’s facing outwards? He’s still crawling around the incubator just fine.


Oh my goodness look at that little guy!


----------



## Sarah2020 (Apr 14, 2021)

Well-done for getting this far alive, separated and mobile is good. They really are little and large. Shame about the foot maybe this will be a special tortoise!


----------



## Sue Ann (Apr 14, 2021)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> Hello everyone ! Thank you for the helpful information! We tied the umbilical cord and so far the twins are okay.


Congratulations! What fun ? lots of help here


----------



## Sue Ann (Apr 14, 2021)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> Hi everyone ! The twins are separated and doing well! They are both walking around although one is super tiny.. I have been trying to feed it water blended greens to give him some nutrients.. any advice ? Also just found out the bigger one has a deformity on his back legs where it’s facing outwards? He’s still crawling around the incubator just fine.


Super cute!


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi everyone ! I’m from Northern California, we are planning to hold on the the twins longer before finding them a forever home. I am hoping to find someone with experience for the little one with the special feet, so if there’s anyone you know or if you are interested in adopting the special baby please let me know !


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (Apr 14, 2021)

Sue Ann said:


> Congratulations! What fun ? lots of help here


Yes! Definitely thankful for this group and these wonderful people for their help


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (Apr 14, 2021)

tortlvr said:


> I had the leg problem with a hatchling sulcata. I raised the back portion of the shell to force the legs to stretch to touch the ground. The umbilicus should probably heal first. My tort wasn't as small so I modified a plastic water bottle cap shaped as a wedge so as not too troublesome with substrate and taped it around the body. Good luck.


Ooh thank you! I’ll try to figure something out


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (Apr 14, 2021)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> Hi everyone ! I’m from Northern California, we are planning to hold on the the twins longer before finding them a forever home. I am hoping to find someone with experience for the little one with the special feet, so if there’s anyone you know or if you are interested in adopting the special baby please let me know !





ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> Hi everyone ! I’m from Northern California, we are planning to hold on the the twins longer before finding them a forever home. I am hoping to find someone with experience for the little one with the special feet, so if there’s anyone you know or if you are interested in adopting the special baby please let me know !


We decided to keep the special twins!


----------



## Krista S (Apr 18, 2021)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> We decided to keep the special twins!


How are the babies doing? I’ve been thinking about them a lot, hoping they’re thriving.


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (Apr 19, 2021)

Krista S said:


> How are the babies doing? I’ve been thinking about them a lot, hoping they’re thriving.


Hi ! We separated the twins in a separate container in the incubator Bc I wanted to see if the little one is eating and they are both eating and doing well !


----------



## tortlvr (Apr 20, 2021)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> Hi ! We separated the twins in a separate container in the incubator Bc I wanted to see if the little one is eating and they are both eating and doing well !


Great update. Thrilled right along with you!


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (May 2, 2021)

The twins. The little one is getting bigger ?


----------



## Krista S (May 2, 2021)

Thank you so much for the update!! ?? I’m so happy to see they’re both alive and well. Just out of curiosity, how big (or little) is the little one and what is its weight?


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (May 2, 2021)

Krista S said:


> Thank you so much for the update!! ?? I’m so happy to see they’re both alive and well. Just out of curiosity, how big (or little) is the little one and what is its weight?


I’m not sure if the weight but he’s a little bit bigger than a nickel


----------



## Krista S (May 2, 2021)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> I’m not sure if the weight but he’s a little bit bigger than a nickel


Wow that’s incredible!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 2, 2021)

Aw, he's just too cute!


----------



## Warren (May 2, 2021)

I glad to hear that both of of twins are doing fine, I just can't believe how little the small one is. GREAT JOB


----------



## Jan A (May 2, 2021)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> View attachment 324394
> 
> The twins. The little one is getting bigger ?


He's quite the cutie!! I'm having a hard time looking at the 2 of them & not favoring the "small" one. It's so fab that they're both healthy!!


----------



## tortlvr (May 3, 2021)

How do the legs of the large tortoise move in water or being held? Thinking physical therapy may help. I had one like this and raised the back end (folded tape base and wrapped it around the body) to force the legs to stretch to reach the ground. Took a while but fixed the problem. Your dedication comes through here so I know this special guy will get all the help it needs. Good luck!
Mine was larger when I discovered it needed help.


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (May 3, 2021)

Warren said:


> I glad to hear that both of of twins are doing fine, I just can't believe how little the small one is. GREAT JOB


Haha I know ! The little one is super adorable. Thank you!


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (May 3, 2021)

tortlvr said:


> How do the legs of the large tortoise move in water or being held? Thinking physical therapy may help. I had one like this and raised the back end (folded tape base and wrapped it around the body) to force the legs to stretch to reach the ground. Took a while but fixed the problem. Your dedication comes through here so I know this special guy will get all the help it needs. Good luck!
> Mine was larger when I discovered it needed help.


Oh thank you! He’s doing good so far with walking around but I will try this method !


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (May 3, 2021)

Meet the gang. The bottom two near the left are the twins


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (May 3, 2021)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> Meet the gang. The bottom two near the left are the twins
> View attachment 324484


Also his little feet happen to look like that Bc he was trying to move toward the food. ?


----------



## Krista S (Jun 4, 2021)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> Also his little feet happen to look like that Bc he was trying to move toward the food. ?


Hi @ITSJOYCEDUH I’ve been thinking about the twins often and I’m curious to know how they’re doing? Hoping all is well with you and your adorable hatchlings.


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (Jun 4, 2021)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> Oh thank you! He’s doing good so far with walking around but I will try this method !


Hey! Yes! The twins are doing well! Both are growing and getting bigger. we recently had another pair of twins hatched and both are alive and well!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 4, 2021)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> Hey! Yes! The twins are doing well! Both are growing and getting bigger. we recently had another pair of twins hatched and both are alive and well!


Woah that's crazy!


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (Jun 4, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Woah that's crazy!


I know ! I was super shocked to have another twin hatchling


----------



## Krista S (Jun 4, 2021)

Wow! That’s incredible. Congrats on your latest set of twins. I would love to see some more pics when you have time.


----------



## Sarah2020 (Jun 5, 2021)

Great news your becoming an expert at the detaching. Please share some updated pics if you can?


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (Jun 5, 2021)

Here’s the gang ! The smallest one is the newest twin! The first one has gotten a lot bigger and I believe when he was hatched he was much smaller then the newest twin.


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (Jun 5, 2021)

Also the newest hatchling twin came out normal! Everything is how it’s supposed to be


----------



## Sarah2020 (Jun 6, 2021)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> Here’s the gang ! The smallest one is the newest twin! The first one has gotten a lot bigger and I believe when he was hatched he was much smaller then the newest twin.


This has the cute factor , thanks for sharing


----------

